# Peanut Butter and Hermanns



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd share with everyone my favorite midnight snack these days.


----------



## conservation (Sep 25, 2012)

Skippy, really?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2012)

Pets101 said:


> Skippy, really?


What's wrong with skippy?


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol....cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Julius25 (Sep 25, 2012)

so funny but please don't eat them !!! they are so cuuuuute


----------



## Creedence (Sep 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA omg. Literally just made my night.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 26, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Pets101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skippy, really?
> ...



Peter Pan man! All the way!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Pets101 said:
> ...


I can't believe what I just read. I am speechless.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 26, 2012)

dmmj said:


> GBtortoises said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



It's true, believe it.

Skippy is wimpy, Peter Pan is for the man.


----------



## Edna (Sep 26, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> Peter Pan man! All the way!



+1 for Peter Pan (if you're not going to make homemade, that is).


----------



## mctlong (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd get my money-back on that peanut butter. Looks like its infested.... 

with Hermanns.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, extra extra chunky peanut butter! You do know tortoises can carry salmonella 

Skippy, Peter Pan... You guys are way off!

http://yopeanut.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=57&osCsid=6aa2b84fdad0431c53945728e2d180e7

Gary! You can get this in almost any store here!!


----------



## wellington (Sep 26, 2012)

The only peanut butter worth eating is Jif. Not the chunky, I hate chunky. However, I like your chunky, too cute to eat though


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> The only peanut butter worth eating is Jif. Not the chunky, I hate chunky. However, I like your chunky, too cute to eat though



Almost right, but you needed to say Skippy.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 26, 2012)

It was delicious everyone! And yes skippy all the way, although I'm a creamy peanut butter type of dude.


----------



## nessielocks (Sep 26, 2012)

Love it too cute!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 27, 2012)

Well...you're OBVIOUSLY not a choosey mom, because choosey moms choose JIF!!


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 27, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Lol, extra extra chunky peanut butter! You do know tortoises can carry salmonella
> 
> Skippy, Peter Pan... You guys are way off!
> 
> ...



Wow they sound good! I'll have to look for some!


----------



## Nay (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is no one else upset by that?? Am I weird, it bothered me.
Just saying.


----------



## Creedence (Sep 27, 2012)

Nay said:


> Why is no one else upset by that?? Am I weird, it bothered me.
> Just saying.



Because it's obviously a joke.


----------



## Masin (Sep 27, 2012)

Nay said:


> Why is no one else upset by that?? Am I weird, it bothered me.
> Just saying.



I wondered if it was stressing the torts at all. Then I wondered if the bread was tossed or eaten :/


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 27, 2012)

Creedence said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> > Why is no one else upset by that?? Am I weird, it bothered me.
> ...



Who's joking?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 27, 2012)

Masin said:


> I wondered if it was stressing the torts at all. Then I wondered if the bread was tossed or eaten :/



I bet he ate the bread


----------



## Masin (Sep 27, 2012)

Laurie said:


> I bet he ate the bread



PUKE lol


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 27, 2012)

Hermanns burritos are better, just sayin'


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 28, 2012)

You should've submitted that photo to the contest! Would love to see it on a calender


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 28, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Hermanns burritos are better, just sayin'



Very Cute! 



Mgridgaway said:


> You should've submitted that photo to the contest! Would love to see it on a calender



Ha ha I probably should have.


----------

